# Ant & Ants



## iPhotoShot (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Foxie (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice shot


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 6, 2010)

That's awesome, nice shot :thumbup:


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Oct 6, 2010)

thats awesome! i can never get good ones of ants, they move way to much and never stop.


----------



## JasonLambert (Oct 7, 2010)

The first shot of a bug on TPF that I have EVER liked. Great capture!


----------



## phiya (Oct 7, 2010)

I really dig this shot...Very nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 7, 2010)

wow thats a great shot:thumbup:


----------

